# Lucky Shot of Koby



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Hi everyone, I got lucky and managed to capture this picture of my precious little baby Koby, gosh he is growing up so fast, and such a good little boy too, although he thinks the camera is his toy and not mine so it's got to be a very luck shot to actually catch him still.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Precious shot. It captures his spirit.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Omg! What a cute cupcake he is! Sweetness!!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

That's such a great picture! Such a gorgeous model too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Janet, he is beautiful! Great photo too!


----------



## Purple (Dec 6, 2012)

So Cute! They are so hard to catch, that's for sure!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Janet, that is a gorgeous picture of Koby! Even his tail is adorable! :wub::wub:

Happy New Year!


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Koby is SO cute!!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Just adorable and so beautiful!!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What a handsome boy...great shot!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww so cute. Love the little pink tongue!!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

He is soooo cute!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

What a great picture, Koby is just tooo cute for words!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you everyone, he is so precious to me :wub: he does keep my busy, I just can't just not play with him hey, he knows just how to pull my heart strings :wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

What a great picture of Koby:wub::wub:I love his happy smile:wub::wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

precious.:wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

What a cutie Janet!!
How exciting to have a puppy keeping you busy.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Koby is adorable. I know what you mean about pics....I never get good ones either. But you did, he is too cute!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Janet - huge congrats on your adorable new bundle of joy, Koby (I LOVE his name). What a complete cutie pie :wub:


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

What a great shot of your beautiful boy, Koby. How old is he?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Isabella's Mommy said:


> What a great shot of your beautiful boy, Koby. How old is he?


Thank you, he is just over 15 weeks now, will be 16 weeks Sunday :yes:






Katkoota; said:


> Janet - huge congrats on your adorable new bundle of joy, Koby (I LOVE his name). What a complete cutie pie :wub:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Kat, I feel so blessed to have him, he is such a good little boy:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Janet Koby is beautiful, he has the sweetest face:wub: I am so happy for you, 2013 is going to be a BLESSED year for you and your little Koby.


----------

